# Decorative Raceway Solution



## cunguez (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm working on setting up office spaces for a company who are planning to occupy a historic building in San Francisco owned by the National Park Service. The restrictions on cutting, drilling, etc. are many. We're trying to surface mount as many utilities as possible, and I was wondering if anyone could recommend a brand of decorative electrical raceway that can run along the bottom of the baseboard, sort of like a moulding shoe. All of the product I've found thus far doesn't exactly look great, especially in contrast to the building's rich historic character. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You may want to google this for yachts, there are some attractive solutions there. You will probably have to get all of the specs. and present them to pass code. Anything certified ABYC/BIA/NMMA will pass NEC, it's just up to you to prove it.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I am unaware of any surface raceway system that would be attractive. Some are just "less ugly" than others. I normally use Wiremold 500/700/2000 in such instances, but I'd hardly call it attractive; just not as ugly as EMT. You might have to check out some of the boat stuff like Teetor says, or perhaps RV/Bus conversion stuff. Just get some samples and cut sheets on whatever you pick to use before you order very much of it so somebody can okay it. That stuff likely won't be UL approved for a building, but it will be tested by some lab who's credibility might/should count the same. The NEC only says that your stuff needs to be approved by an acceptable testing lab, which doesn't automatically mean the UL. Your trouble might be finding boxes/fittings to work with standard receptacles and switches if you choose one of these systems. Best of luck....


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

i haven't seen any "attractive" raceways either. sounds like to me EMT would work if you "case it out" in wood....


----------

